# Logger di sistema, che ce faccio?

## pingoo

Qualcuno sa darmi una qualche motivazione per cui dovrei installare un logger di sistema tipo syslog-ng? L'handbook neanche considera la possibilità di non installarlo ma su una macchina utilizzata da una singola persona, è davvero utile? Qualche caso d'esempio?

Per il momento non l'ho installato e (ovviamente) non ho riscontrato problemi, ma non posso più vivere con questo atroce dubbio...  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Certo, puoi non installarlo! Ci mancherebbe che fosse obbligatorio!   :Laughing: 

È buona norma di solito, installarlo perché qualora "succedesse qualcosa di anomalo sul sistema", il log è la prima cosa che devi andare a guardare.

----------

## ago

piu che altro sul server ti servono i log, sul desktop l'unica ragione è quella già scritta da fbcyborg

----------

## pingoo

Ok, continuo con una pioggia di domande  :Very Happy:  sempre per uso desktop singolo utente

Ma "qualcosa di anomalo sul sistema", tipo? Non è che potreste farmi un esempio di base per farmi meglio un'idea, chessò, l'ultima volta che vi è stato utile? Anche perché riflettendoci, in effetti altre distro (es. Ubuntu) mi pare che ne facciano uso di default.

Il dubbio di fondo è se sia per problemi di "sicurezza" o di altro tipo, es. un qualche errore (entrambi immagino  :Smile:  )

----------

## fbcyborg

Guarda, spesso nel forum agli utenti che chiedono aiuto (incluso me ovviamente), si chiede di postare un 

```
tail /var/log/messages
```

o

```
dmesg
```

Credo che tu ne possa trovare parecchi di esempi.  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se il tuo problema è salvare spazio ed accessi inutili in /var/log configura opportunamente syslog e logrotate piuttosto (o sbatti /var/log su tmpfs).

Senza un minimo di log anche capire perché un file non viene stampato od un dispositivo non viene montato può diventare un incubo.

----------

## Kernel78

Quando tutto funziona a dovere i log non servono a nulla.

Quando si presenta un qualsiasi problema (da una chiavetta usb che non viene montata a X che non parte a riavvii imprevisti del pc) i log diventano indispensabili ...

visto che, come ti è stato suggerito, con logrotate anche lo spazio occupato diventa un problema marginale io punto per installare sempre un logger e fargli loggare il più possibile (tanto con logrotate si possono comprimere i vecchi log prima di farglieli cancellare in automatico quando diventano troppo vecchi) ...

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Quando tutto funziona a dovere

   :Shocked:   :Question:  eh, è possibile avere un sistema funzionante? Viviamo tempi interessanti, invero  :Mr. Green:  (scusa ma lo sai che non resisto a simili tentazioni)

Dopo aver ricordato a tutti quanto sono cretino torno serio e vorrei ricordare che non installare il logger quasi sicuramente sarà fonte di bestemmie future ma una volta installato non è detto che debba essere attivo o che debba esserlo per tutti i runlevel quindi... sprechiamola pure questa miserabile manciata di kb per syslog-ng (che dovrebbe essere il più "pesante").

----------

## pingoo

Bene, grazie ma ancora non m'avete convinto  :Wink:  In diversi anni non ricordo di aver fatto uso di log diversi da Xorg, al più ho usato dmesg che però pare lavorare ancora correttamente (il manuale in effetti parla di buffer circolare del kernel). Penso che per il momento non installerò alcunché, non tanto per risparmare spazio sul disco quanto per il fatto che confido di non averne bisogno e per usarlo come capro espiatorio che sono stufo di questa marea di processi che non mi servono  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Ok, continuo con una pioggia di domande  sempre per uso desktop singolo utente
> 
> Ma "qualcosa di anomalo sul sistema", tipo? Non è che potreste farmi un esempio di base per farmi meglio un'idea, chessò, l'ultima volta che vi è stato utile? Anche perché riflettendoci, in effetti altre distro (es. Ubuntu) mi pare che ne facciano uso di default.
> 
> Il dubbio di fondo è se sia per problemi di "sicurezza" o di altro tipo, es. un qualche errore (entrambi immagino  )

 Certi programmi affidano al logger di sistema la registrazione di determinati messaggi e/o informazioni.

Il resto l'han già detto gli altri...

----------

